# (FBI) Warning New Malware — Reboot your router



## dino7 (May 27, 2011)

https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/05/fbi-kindly-reboot-your-router-now-please/







The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) is warning that a new malware threat has rapidly infected more than a half-million consumer devices. To help arrest the spread of the malware, the FBI and security firms are urging home Internet users to reboot routers and network-attached storage devices made by a range of technology manufacturers.
The growing menace - dubbed VPNFilter - targets Linksys, MikroTik, NETGEAR and TP-Link networking equipment in the small and home office space, as well as QNAP network-attached storage (NAS) devices, according to researchers at Cisco.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Not a malware removal issue. Moved to tech news


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please make sure another thread doesn't already existing before starting a new one.

Closing duplicate.


----------

